# Some books relative to Petroleum



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

here i attachecd some books which are relatives to Petroelum Engineering

such as​
BP well Control​
Stuck pipe prevention​
driller stuck pipe handbook​


----------



## mojahid (27 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you.........................................................


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*directional drilling*

here is book of introduction to directional drilling


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

here is attached advanced drilling system (book). a​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Drilling assembly hand book 2001

http://www.zshare.net/download/5982612bd509f8


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

drilling_eng_workbook_BHI

http://www.zshare.net/download/59823680a2ed8e


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Fluid Facts

http://www.zshare.net/download/59819478cb0697


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يناير 2008)

Improved Drilling Data_Tech​


----------



## Mechatronics Era (4 يناير 2008)

ya basha shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn
gazak alah 5air


----------



## Mechatronics Era (4 يناير 2008)

enta basha walahy


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

thanks once again, for ur great replying.. 
honestly am so happy that some of my friends getting benefit from wht am sharing to thm.. wish u all the best of luck dear


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

Log_Interpreation_Charts

http://www.zshare.net/download/6175557322e11c


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

Improved Drilling Data_Tech​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

MPR (probe & collar based) a



http://www.zshare.net/download/61761433c13c35


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

MultiPhase Testing

http://www.zshare.net/download/617687577eaa2c


----------



## kima3 (29 يناير 2008)

merci beaucoup mon frére


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 يناير 2008)

Ms. kima3 wht u replied i dont know in which language u wrote it
lolzzzzzzzz anyway thanks alot


----------



## almakdy (30 يناير 2008)

Thank you very much, these are valuable books concerning a field that always been dominated by expatriots. once again thank you


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 فبراير 2008)

tnx alot bro.. wht ever am sharing all r for u pplz bro to get much knwdlge and benefits .. tnx once again for ur a gr8 reply
wish u best of luck


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 فبراير 2008)

Wettability​


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور البلوشي ع مشاكاتاك المفيده جدااااا
نتمنالك التوفيق ان شالله

تسلم حبيبي ما قصرت


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (4 فبراير 2008)

تسلم الشيخ ما قصرت
جزاك الله خير


----------



## mabkhot (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## راشد البلوشي (20 يناير 2010)

la shukr 3al wajib..
o ya36eekum al3afia


----------



## احمدناظم (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك بيك يا طيب مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

rabbi yesalmak yal'3ali


----------



## Hassan Ghabris (23 فبراير 2010)

10xxxxx


----------



## راشد البلوشي (23 فبراير 2010)

ur most welcome bro


----------



## amjad2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

كتب بتعقد ميرسي الك ولكل اللي شارك ايضا
أمجد من سوريا


----------



## amjad2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

ياريت من الشباب اللي ممكن يؤمنلي كتاب يكون مترجم للعربي ويكنون بنفس الوقت بالانكليزي حتى تكون الفائدة أكبر وشكرا للجميع


----------

